# Will my snails like sand?



## Warpedpink

I have 2 Nerite Snails and 2 Black Kuhli Loaches with the regular kind of gravel PetSmart sells. I brought sand today (also from PetSmart) so the loaches will be more comfortable, but now I'm wondering if my snails will like the sand.

What do you guys think? Should I leave the gravel or replace it with sand? Or maybe half and half? I also have 4 neon tetras and 4 guppies.


----------



## MriGuy85

My nerites are in a tank with sand. I got them to clean algae. I don't care about their comfort. They're there to do a job. Anyways, they spend their time on the glass, plants, and decorations. They hit the sand to move around, but doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## Gizmo

Correct me if I'm wrong - don't loaches eat snails?


----------



## Warpedpink

Gizmo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong - don't loaches eat snails?


Not if they're well fed, which they are, and it has been about a month and everybody's happy.


----------



## Warpedpink

MriGuy85 said:


> My nerites are in a tank with sand. I got them to clean algae. I don't care about their comfort. They're there to do a job. Anyways, they spend their time on the glass, plants, and decorations. They hit the sand to move around, but doesn't seem to bother them.


But are my loaches ok on gravel?


----------



## Marshall

most bottom feeders will appreciate sand more but as long as there are no sharp edges so as to hurt their barbels they will be fine


----------



## evanb

The Nerites should be fine. I have 3 on some very fine sand. Make sure that you have lots of plants and deco for them to crawl on just in case.


----------

